# Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate??



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Our one buckling has diarrhea today, we know its cocci. But no one anywhere in town has any coccidiostats!!! they were all out of them :angry: We have corrid but mom doesnt like using it becasue she heard that it causes polio, and we couldnt find any thiamine in town either, all of the feed stores were out of everytihng we need. we also have Deccox-M (decoquinate) for calves, do any of yall use it? the buckling is 23lbs, and his sister 18lbs. Do you know the dosage? The only thing i can figure is that it says 1/2 tsp per 60lbs, and that for 15lbs its 1/8 tsp mixed into their milk. We had the Vit B shot stuff but we juust realized that its almost a year expired. We're going to try the last feed store tomorrow, they were closed today.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

How old are the kids?
any other symptoms then scours?

Have you checked with a vet? MY preference is Albon which is RX only.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

Deccox won't help...it is a cocci preventative, not a treatment. If you cannot get DiMethox, Sulmet or Albon you should use the CoRid and DO NOT ADMINISTER B Vitamins until the course of treatment is done, cocci thrive on Thiamine and if you supplement with B complex, you are feeding the cocci.

As long as the kid is eating, giving him the CoRid for treatment should not deplete his thiamine so much that he suffers polio.
Keep him hydrated and give him 6cc of Pepto bismol to control the diarrhea.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

He is acting perfectly fine otherwise, still a total pig for feed and happily bouncing around. theyr 3 1/2 weeks old. the only symptom is the diarreha. What is the dosage for the Corid? It says 1cc per 100lbs but they arent nearly that


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

Plus we dont want to make the whole batch just to throw most of it away in 5 days, we dont have much of it left.
Thanks so much for the help!  Our preferred coccistat is dimethox but we ran out reccently and havent been able to get more. Tractor Supply had coccistats but now they don't carry anything but wormers. :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

So really you do NOT know that is is Cocci. If you are concerned I would take a sample to the vet. 
If it IS cocci, that CoRid is bettern then nothing. I have used it and I will use it if I have a cocci problem. I have had great results.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help!*

We mixed up some and gave it to them. We usually give them some round this time for a preventative anyway, but we just had to wait until this week to be able to do it. We'll have to order some dimethox, we have one more doe due around apr 11th


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

Well the buckling's diarrhea sortof slacked off its kinda come back again, so how much kaopectate can we give him? The corrid doses are done now we're starting wormers, his sister is still normal. Hes also normal in everything but his poop, thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

I would continue the corid doses for no less than 5 days...he's only had 2 days of treatment...... unless using corid for treatment is different than DiMethox as far as doseage???

I don't use kaopectate but had success with dosing 6cc pepto every 6 hours for the diarhea which firms up within a day.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

We've had success with it with adults but never used it on babies, also i think mom said that the corrid was done though I read 5 days on the bottle, ill have to see what the heck she's doing... Because I know she started giving them fenben because I saw it on their faces, argh :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

I use corid ...on my babies with success... do not over dose or under dose... for a solid 5 days ...


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

I asked mom and she has given them the full corid dose, today was the last day. They also got their last wormer so hopefully his diarrea will stop. We couldn't get any pepto-bismol, and all we have is kaopectate which works great on the adults but we didnt know how much for babies, and no one really said  But otherwise hes still eating and playing normally.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

I did find some info on the kaopectate... 3cc for kids every 6 hours was suggested. At this point, I don't think it would hurt to try that amount...if it works great, if not then increase it by 1 cc the next dose.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Coccidiostats??? plz help! updated how much kao-pectate?*

K thanks! I searched EVERYWHERE and everything said "use dosage on bottle" which says for kids 12 and younger ask a dr. :angry: I think he's better though, when we cleaned the yard this morning there wer no fresh splats, only millions of berries :greengrin:


----------

